# Imminent kitten arrival



## Casey76 (27 April 2015)

OK, I admit I'm a very nervous mum.

Ebony has spent the past 5 days eating and sleeping and getting bigger.  As she was only 2.2kg when I first got her (otherwise known as very tiny) her abdomen looks like a hug, tight melon - and sometimes she looks so uncomfortable.  The kittens are very active, so much so they have made me wince a time or two!

Having said that, she is very close to being due, and almost every time I enter the house I'm half expecting kittens.

TBH it would be much better for me (and my nerves) if Ebony got on and gave birth while I wasn't there, otherwise I'm going to ened up being totally stressed about the whole thing - opposite to Ebony who is completely chilled out.


----------



## Casey76 (27 April 2015)

Talk about speaking too soon...

I got home from the stables tonight to find Ebony had given birth to 3 kittens - sadly all were dead :'(


----------



## dorito (27 April 2015)

Poor little kittens and Ebony. Hope she isn't too distressed, if her first litter she may not understand too much about it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2015)

Oh no, so sorry.  Hope Ebony is ok.


----------

